# Does Co2 grade matter?



## kkau1

Hi,

is there a big difference between beverage grade co2 and the co2 weilders use? Would the co2 from a weilding supply store be safe in an aquarium?


Thanks


----------



## epicfish

There might be contaminants in the CO2. However, I get my tank filled at an industrial welding company and so does everything I know...so I would think it's safe enough.


----------



## dennis

Yes. They are the same thing. There is lab grade/medical grade CO2 that is very pure but it is unnecessary for planted tanks. CO2 from a welding/fire extinguisher place is perfectly safe for aquarium use.

Same goes for CO2 from a paintball place.


----------



## VITARTE

If it makes you feel better (but, then again maybe not so much) most if not all C02 tanks used to carbonate soda fountains are filled in in the same shops that welders use to fill theirs.
So I would assume that if its safe for us to drink, fish shouldn't have any problem other than us overdosing on the C02.
HTH.
Rafo


----------



## vic46

VITARTE said:


> If it makes you feel better (but, then again maybe not so much) most if not all C02 tanks used to carbonate soda fountains are filled in in the same shops that welders use to fill theirs.
> So I would assume that if its safe for us to drink, fish shouldn't have any problem other than us overdosing on the C02.
> HTH.
> Rafo


Not quite that way in Canada. If the CO2 is going to be used to power/drive beverage dispensers it must be medical (suitable for human consumption)
grade in Canada. Therefore, I get my tank filled at the local Coca Cola distributor. No worries about quality, done in 10 minutes in my own tank (no exchange) and 35% lower price than a welding supply store. The welding supply srores are exchange (old beater for my newer tankl) or wait at least a week for the tank to go to their plant and return.


----------



## Rex Grigg

Beverage grade CO2 is what you are getting. Not medical grade. I can assure you of that. Beverage grade is made for human consumption. Medical grade is MUCH more expensive than that, by a factor of about 10X. Medical grade gases are treated as drugs and are subject to the same laws. Beverage grade gases are not.

Here's an example of stupidity in action for you..http://www.fda.gov/CDER/GUIDANCE/4341fnl.htm


----------



## trenac

I get food grade C02, filled at a supplier to resturants. From what I understand food grade is a purer form of welders grade C02. I would think that you could not use welders grade for use in human consumed beverage.


----------



## dennis

Trena, it would seem that way but tell that to many bars or college kids The local home brew places all get their CO2 tanks filled from the same place the welders do.

My plants, fish and shrimp and liver are fine.


----------



## vic46

Rex Grigg said:


> Beverage grade CO2 is what you are getting. Not medical grade. I can assure you of that. Beverage grade is made for human consumption. Medical grade is MUCH more expensive than that, by a factor of about 10X. Medical grade gases are treated as drugs and are subject to the same laws. Beverage grade gases are not.
> 
> Here's an example of stupidity in action for you..http://www.fda.gov/CDER/GUIDANCE/4341fnl.htm


Rex:
Based on my understanding of the system, in CANADA the requirement is medical grade as distinct for what appears to be the US rules!
Vic


----------



## Rex Grigg

And I'm telling you that there is NO way you are getting medical grade for less than welding grade. Medical grade gases are EXPENSIVE. They might call it medical grade but it's beverage grade. Which is suitable for human consumption. Also medical grade gases MUST be placed into a glass lined cylinder to maintain the medical grade. And I can bet you that every soda machine in Canada doesn't have a glass lined cylinder.

Please quote the section of the law in Canada that you claim requires the use of medical grade CO2 in food products. I spent about 30 minutes looking for it and found nothing. I think someone was yanking your chain.


----------



## Rex Grigg

Alright I found the regulations. And there is NOTHING about the use of Medical grade CO2 in food products.


----------



## tfmcder

hehe..I wouldn't argue with rex...he seems to know his sh*t!!!


----------



## Sandman619

The gas supply store that I go to offers various grades of lab, medical, food & welders grades. There is a difference between food grade & welders grades.


----------



## hoppycalif

Welcome to APC! When I was using pressurized CO2 I used fire extinguisher grade, if there is such a thing, from a fire extinguisher service place of business. I know some people use Welders grade, from welding equipment stores. And, some use restaurant grade from places that service bars and restaurants. I suspect it all comes from the same delivery tank truck. CO2 is a liquid, when sold, and that is a liquid that I doubt is a solvent for much of anything. So, when we use the gas from that liquid supply I think we can count on it being nearly 100% CO2.


----------

